# #18 & 19



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Is this the correct air cleaner stud for my 67 Goat?
&
while probably not a car part........any ideas?
thanks as always


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

How big around is the metal donut like object? MMMmmmmmmm donuts....


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

4 3/4"diameter and 1 1/2" high.... no glaze or sprinkles


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like a P/N PA 1091, maybe you can search the number. Looks like something in the steering column.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll be horn swaggled!
how do you guys know this stuff!!!??
you da man!arty:
what does it do in the steering column?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It keeps the column in place and allows it to turn smoothly (so the sprinkles don't fall off) 1 Sort of like a rear wheel bearing. Eric


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

lol, the wires?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks like an A/C compressor clutch magnet.


----------

